# Well So Much for my 'Method'



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm sorry, you can do what you like with your dogs. Don't get me wrong, you aren't hurting these dogs from the sounds of it. However, if MY dog jumped on you and you grabbed him like that? I would be furious. Let ME deal with my own dogs. Taking discipline into your own hands does not go over well with many people, I think you should hear that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well, Erin... U don't know our dog park . . . or the people there. We all have a sense of humour. 

U maybe wouldn't fit in...


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

A stranger GRABBING my dog is not funny. It could so easily be damaging. Disciplining/correcting my dog in any way is not something to be laughed at. Just like I would not want you to grab my child, you do not lay a hand on my dog. If my dog is a problem, come to ME about it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Your objections, in this case, are ridiculous. Who ever said anything about 'strangers'? I know these people... 

And if u can guarantee me that your dog's muddy paws will never touch my coat then I will never touch your dog. 

But if your dog attempts to jump on me, and I am not in a mood to be jumped on, your dog will be stopped.


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't go to the dog park if you're afraid of mud... Lol or in a non tolerant of exuberant dogs mood. You are likely to get bitten doing this... And it'd be your own fault. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Mud I can stand... 

Except when I make a post that's supposed to be humorous, and completely non-threatening, and somebody like u jumps in to grind her axe.

This wasn't intended to be a controversial thread. 'Til the mud started flying.


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Your story was written in an amusing tone, I admit. Your logic concerns me. You outright admitted to grabbing people's dogs when they jump on you and that's not something I find funny. Telling a story about kicking a dog in a funny tone would give me the same bad taste.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

really i think someone is over reacting personally. i may not agree with what your doing but holding the dogs feet like that isnt hurting the dog unless you squeezed them or wouldnt let go when they wanted down which isnt what im getting from the story here. from what i get your holding the dogs feet like if you were going to pretend to dance with the dog lol (which ive seen people do). no one wants to be jumped on by any dog much less a large dog now if i was at the dog park and someones dog jumped all over me i sure as heck would stop it from jumping on me. if you cant control your dog you shouldn't be at the dog park. if you have a problem with what someone is doing to your dog then dont let it jump on people end of story. stopping a dog from jumping on you is not the same thing as kicking a dog shesh.


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

My dogs do not jump on people, I'm sorry you think that. But I do have one dog who would bite the moment he was grabbed, and then I would have to pay the medical bills based on someone else's poor judgement. I have another dog who is afraid of people but we are making great strides with him... If he DID jump, and was grabbed, he would be put steps back in his people-fear because he has a fear of being restrained/grabbed. My concern is that I feel everyone in general should know that there are people and dogs that this is unacceptable around. I DO push dogs off of me when they jump... I do NOT do anything that could be perceived by dog or human as threatening. I understand that most dogs would not be harmed by this, but some would. Many owners take offense to their dog even being looked at wrong, let alone restrained. I'm merely pointing out that it is ignorant to assume you can do this to any dog... And encourage other owners to do it? That terrifies me! The thing is, I have dogs with issues, so do many other people. Not being respectful to dogs with issues causes bites and dogs to be terrified. PLEASE educate yourself to the fact that this is not a one-size-fits-all scenario. 

The problem here is the poster admitted in the other thread that they normally hang on until the dog begins to panic... THAT is what causes bites and mental harm. I've seen it in scenarios similar, and I can see this doing the exact thing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

no i totally get what your saying in that post. i have a chihuahua when i got him he was terrified of people and other dogs. with lots of work he is mostly fine with people and other dogs. since i know my dog has problems i do not let him into those kinds of situations where things like that could happen. i dont let people touch him unless i know them. now i dont condone doing what they are doing but i feel sometimes people really over react over situations like this. lol dog park drama as i call it. anyways that is my 2 cents about this subject.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Erin said:


> The problem here is the poster admitted in the other thread that they normally hang on until the dog begins to panic... THAT is what causes bites and mental harm. I've seen it in scenarios similar, and I can see this doing the exact thing.


I do hang on to dogs . . but I do not deliberately initiate a lie in order to make a point. Please show me where 'panic' was mentioned.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Erin...seriously? I think this is making a mountain out of a mole hill. CB posted a pleasant, fun thread and it is getting way out of proportion. Relax and enjoy the weekend!


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Uptight owners creat uptight dogs. Erin, take a pill and relax. Your reaction is way out of line here. What's the matter with you?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a close friend that allows her 2 big dogs to jump on everyone that comes over ! I don't think you could find a bigger "dog person" than me, but I hate it ! Everyone should train their dogs not to jump on people, but I don't think I would feel right about correcting her dogs for her. I just try my best not to get dirty and keep them from damaging my clothes with their nails, they have done both in the past. Once it was so bad, she had to loan me something to wear!


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Dawnsohma said:


> no i totally get what your saying in that post. i have a chihuahua when i got him he was terrified of people and other dogs. with lots of work he is mostly fine with people and other dogs. since i know my dog has problems i do not let him into those kinds of situations where things like that could happen. i dont let people touch him unless i know them. now i dont condone doing what they are doing but i feel sometimes people really over react over situations like this. lol dog park drama as i call it. anyways that is my 2 cents about this subject.


I think you just made my point. If my dog WAS repeatedly jumping and giving a reason for someone to correct him, we'd be out of the situation. But if my dog jumped up ONCE, I do t like having to worry about someone doing something to correct him that could put him in a fear situation that would either be damaging to him or dangerous to the person. I am not the kind of person who doesn't watch my dogs... The second my dog even attempted to jump I would be correcting him for you. 

My point here was never to cause an argument or put words in anyone's mouth. But please understand that something's that might be acceptable or allowable with your own dogs or dogs you know is completely uncalled for with other dogs to the point that it can be dangerous. I guess I began it wrong by stating that I would be furious... Well, I would if I saw it happen to my dogs. I'm not mad about the post, I just think that this shouldn't be something a person who may not know better should be encouraged to do. And I admit that perhaps the encouragement part came from the other thread.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Erin R E L A X
Country boy said the owner of the dog was right by his side and the dog was having fun "never panicking". We have a very friendly dog park where I live and from CB's post so does he. Everyone at our park knows which dogs steal the ball, which ones love to run and anyone that has a dog with issues is right by their dog to let others know because it's not uncommon for the other dogs to look for a pat on the head or scratch from a new person or even to play for that matter. The dog owner is right there as was the case here to watch and should it be necessary to warn another dog owner if their dog has an issue.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I think this is a perfect example of how a thread can go awry. Erin read CB's post and took it personally, thinking of her spoos, and gave her opinion. It also appears Erin joined PF in December --- so how would she know that CB was just "having fun" in the post? I think many of us, not knowing a poster, may react similarly and say if anyone did that to my dog, I would be unhappy. CB....maybe you need to put a little smiley face before a post meant to be a joke so new members understand that? I think Erin responded the way someone would if they didn't know the poster and didn't want someone else "handling" their dogs.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

*liljaker -* Your post makes a lot of sense. I read CB post they same way as Erin until I read further posts. Grabbing paws of strange dogs could potentially be dangerous - however in this case CB knows the owners and the dogs - completely different situation which was not clear in the first post. Humor is very difficult to understand on a forum.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow!! This is the EXACT way that I trained Russell to NOT jump. I also asked a couple of the folks I knew well enough at the dog park to do this for me. Russell has not jumped since he was 5 months old ... but then he is a poodle, so smart enough to know he didn't like it. He was NEVER hurt by this method, and my dog is never the one that launches himself at strangers at the dog-park. 
Jumping all over CB because you don't agree with his methods? I agree with liljaker ... don't take things so personally on these groups, it's liable to give you an ulcer


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Jumping all over CB because you don't agree with his methods?


I don't agree at all that she was "jumping all over CB". If one didn't know it was supposed to funny on a training thread with the title it could easily be misconstrued - and at dog park who could know that these were dogs CB even knew? I do think several have been especially harsh on Erin over showing concern over handling strange dogs...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Wow!! This is the EXACT way that I trained Russell to NOT jump. I also asked a couple of the folks I knew well enough at the dog park to do this for me. Russell has not jumped since he was 5 months old ... but then he is a poodle, so smart enough to know he didn't like it. He was NEVER hurt by this method, and my dog is never the one that launches himself at strangers at the dog-park.
> Jumping all over CB because you don't agree with his methods? I agree with liljaker ... don't take things so personally on these groups, it's liable to give you an ulcer


Actually, I was supporting Erin's response because I would not want anyone donig anything to my dog and my comment was that if CB was making a joke, or posting in jest, maybe he should give new members a signal ---- Erin took it at face value and well, I would have agreed. 

Further, what happened to being welcome to new members? This person joined in December, so a couple of months in responded to a post that was a valid response from a concerned pet owner. 

Also, telling someone to take a chill pill, IMO, is rude --- we should be open for all opinions here and most of us know CB where this person may not have.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Quick question for you guys then. What would YOU do with a dog, a dog that you know from many visits to the dog park, that jumps on you EVERY time he sees you. The owner knows they have a problem, but her way to deal with it is to yell at the dog, and say "He knows better, but he likes you" And I've heard her say this to many people that he jumps on. Dog is about 90 lbs, and 5 years old. Sorry, but I have started grabbing his feet, and he is wary of me at least. He still comes over to me for a pet, but he doesn't jump on me. I've seen this dog knock an older lady flat on her butt. And a couple of the guys at the park have tried the knee in the chest thing to absolutely no avail! Any recommendations since the paw holding seems so horrible??? Cause the owner, who has had the dog since he was a wee puppy sure ain't doing a thing about it.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

liljaker said:


> I think this is a perfect example of how a thread can go awry. Erin read CB's post and took it personally, thinking of her spoos, and gave her opinion.


And I was referring to the "taking it personally" quote  It was quite a STRONG opinion. In my opinion holding a jumping dog's paws is hardly "dog abuse" and not worth attacking a person over. If Erin is a trainer, obviously her dogs would not be the ones jumping all over people, whether they know them or not. 
Just my opinion


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

liljaker said:


> if CB was making a joke, or posting in jest, maybe he should give new members a signal ---- Erin took it at face value and well, I would have agreed.


This is twice u've mentioned that. I totally refute it. If two embarrassed purple emoticons is not enuf to indicate a tone then I really don't know what I can do to catch u people up. Too many people see only what they want to see...


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> U might get more of a laff than 'results' tho...  lol


"laff" Or maybe this was an indication???


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Quick question for you guys then. What would YOU do with a dog, a dog that you know from many visits to the dog park, that jumps on you EVERY time he sees you.


Well I do not go to leash free dog parks but I must say I am much worse than Country Boy. Dogs in *public* places get one free pass from me for jumping. If they jump on me the second time my knees bump their chest as I walk forward. You walk like you are marching with knees high. 

You do not have to do this too many times and even the dimmest dogs learn quick not to jump on you. I follow this up by only petting them if all 4 feet are on the ground and soon the owners are looking at me like how do you get the dog to do that!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> You do not have to do this too many times and even the dimmest dogs learn quick not to jump on you. I follow this up by only petting them if all 4 feet are on the ground and soon the owners are looking at me like how do you get the dog to do that!


The 'knee' method always worked for me before.  But I gave it up 'coz, given the wrong vectors, the 'thumps' could sometimes be a little harder than I liked. I've been using the 'annoyance' method of holding the paws for a couple of years and it seems to work almost as well as a knee, but gentler.



Spooluvr said:


> Country boy said the owner of the dog was right by his side and the dog was having fun "never panicking". We have a very friendly dog park where I live and from CB's post so does he. Everyone at our park knows which dogs steal the ball, which ones love to run and anyone that has a dog with issues is right by their dog to let others know because it's not uncommon for the other dogs to look for a pat on the head or scratch from a new person or even to play for that matter. The dog owner is right there as was the case here to watch and should it be necessary to warn another dog owner if their dog has an issue.


I'm not sure I could describe our small town park any better. Everybody down there knows that the geriatric Jack Russell is not only a regular, he's half blind and very quick to defend itself. We kind of laff as new dogs discover that. We know what's coming!  

And ya... if u ever want to see your tennis balls again u'd better stick them in your pockets before that Mastiff puppy gets thru the gate. lol

It's that kind of a park. I've not seen an owner yet who doesn't watch and learn while I deal with a 'jump up'. I guess that when I do I'll deal with it...


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I'm not going to get into the topic in this thread...I just didn't know till now that CB is a guy :baby: For some reason I always think everyone is a girl. Silly me.


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

*Take a little time to really see/ hear what one is saying*



Countryboy said:


> This is twice u've mentioned that. I totally refute it. If two embarrassed purple emoticons is not enuf to indicate a tone then I really don't know what I can do to catch u people up. Too many people see only what they want to see...


Countryboy I think you were pretty clear and straightforward. I believe that maybe some may not have thoroughly read and paid attention to the full post. It's an occasion when a context is not taken as a whole and then opinions may be made on misconceptions.


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Lmao Vixen what a great way to bring some levity in!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Other voices speaking about managing/training jumping dogs.

*By Kathy Diamond Davis*
Author and Trainer
It’s usually unwise to attempt to train someone else's dog to stop jumping on people. Teaching this properly is a fairly long process that needs to be integrated into the dog's life as a whole. When you attempt quick-fix training with someone else's dog who is in the act of trying to be friendly to you (which is, after all, what jumping up on people means), you risk causing problems for that dog and owner in how the dog will relate to people in the future.

Dog Park Etiquette
WHAT SHOULD I DO WHEN ANOTHER DOG JUMPS ON ME?
While some suggest an inhumane knee in the chest or a bonk on the nose, the truth is that since the bouncing Bozo's just after your attention, the best medicine is to fold your arms, turn around, make like a statue and hold perfectly still - be totally boring. That means don't touch him, don't yell at him, just ignore him as if he doesn't exist.

*Think Like a Dog Trainer Part 7: The Dog Park 
By Jess Rollins*
Jumping up on people 
It is tough to teach a dog not to jump up at the dog park since the dogs are off leash and it is therefore more difficult to prevent the jumping. In addition, each person will respond differently to your dog and some will even reinforce begin jumped on by giving your dog a pat. 
Prevent: Try to intercept him before he can jump on someone (this may not be easy!)
Immediate response: When your dog launches himself towards someone, try calling out, “please ignore him if he jumps” while you get on your way to intercept him. If your dog does jump up on someone then TIME-OUT. If your dog knows “sit”, you can ask him to “sit” when he approaches a person and then reward him for sitting instead of jumping. If someone else’s dog jumps on you, turn away from the dog and greet him when he is off of you.
Train: 4-ON-FLOOR 

*Jumping For Joy
Dog Star Daily®* 
Counterconditioning
Rather than trying to extinguish normal, natural and necessary social behaviors with punishment, it is much easier to teach your dog to perform an alternative and acceptable greeting behavior — one that is mutually exclusive to the problem behavior. A simple solution would be to teach the dog to sit-stay when greeting people. The dog cannot sit and jump-up at the same time. If the dog sits and stays, the owner may praise the dog for not jumping-up. If the dog jumps-up however, the owner has yet to train the dog to sit-stay properly and so ... back to the drawing board!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Wow!! This is the EXACT way that I trained Russell to NOT jump. I also asked a couple of the folks I knew well enough at the dog park to do this for me. Russell has not jumped since he was 5 months old ... but then he is a poodle, so smart enough to know he didn't like it. He was NEVER hurt by this method, (...)


Can you tell me about this method? Lou goes babanas when people she knows comes in the house, she runs in circles and jumps on them, its only with people she really likes and is excited to see them, one of her trainers said she is just a very very happy and social puppy that it would get better. And she doesnt jump on me even though I know she really wants to, cause she will raise her self as if she wants to kiss my cheek LOL - she knows I'm her momma and she respects me, i think thats why she doesnt jump on me.. Example: when she steals a sock and starts running away I say "you don't run from momma, bring it here" she comes toward me and gives it back... So how can I teach her to respect others as much she respects me?


And I have no comment on the tone of the thread above because i dont know what "grabbing/holding paws" mean. English is my second language, and for as many posts as I have read I know CB would never mean no harm  




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

This is from
Kathy Diamond Davis
Author and Trainer

Support the dog, once it has jumped up on you, by the part of the leg between the elbow and the "wrist" (do not hold by the paws, which have smaller bones and are more easily injured) and hold it up on hind legs for a bit longer than the dog enjoys. This won't work for all dogs, but works extremely well for some. Speak pleasantly to the dog while you do this, but keep your voice calm. 

This might help you Lou


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Spooluvr said:


> This is from
> Kathy Diamond Davis
> Author and Trainer
> 
> ...


*Lou*: I've read this suggestion of Kathy's for owners to use "holding" on their dogs. But since you're looking for a way to get Lou to stop jumping on_ your friends and house guests_, I would be very careful. There's no way to ensure how tight or gentle a grip each individual may use on Lou. I know more than anything you do not want her hurt or frightened.

I endorse Kathy's advice that, "It’s usually unwise to attempt to train someone else's dog to stop jumping on people." So you as Lou's owner can take responsibility for teaching her not to jump. Invest your time in teaching Lou a rock solid, reliable sit. It takes a lot of time, much repetition and patience. But I know you're with her all the time and she's your devotion so _you can do it!_

I think you should try to keep Lou on the leash while she learns her polite greeting manners. Teach her what you _want_ her to do, to sit calmly for greetings; she can't sit and jump at the same time! Have your guests turn their backs to her, arms folded across their chests and ignore her when she jumps. It's a longer training process. It's also more foolproof in terms of not inadvertently allowing someone to hurt or frighten her or to make her shy or uncertain about greeting new people.

Lots of different training approaches to try. Just consider your options_ carefully. _Sometimes what appears to be a "quick and ease" solution isn't actually the best way to go. You might try clicker training, I think you might really like it. It's great fun, for you and the dog!:clover:

Dog Training: How to stop Jumping up!- clicker dog training - YouTube

Some of the tips offered in the video:
1-Teach your dog what you want them to do instead of jumping up FIRST

2- Don’t reinforce jumping up with attention

3- Proof by creating situations your dog will want to jump up in, so that the dog generalizes the behavior.

4- Prevent jumping when you are not in the mood to train your dog, by having your dog on leash or in his pen.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> This is twice u've mentioned that. I totally refute it. If two embarrassed purple emoticons is not enuf to indicate a tone then I really don't know what I can do to catch u people up. Too many people see only what they want to see...


Everyone is entitled to their opinion, including you and me. I repeated it, since I felt it needed to be.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion, including you and me. I repeated it, since I felt it needed to be.


Funny, eh?  lol U and I seem to disagree on just abt everything. Also! I know that I'm fairly blunt spoken.  

And yet I place great value in the connection with u and Sunny... and am happier for it. I hope I never disagree with u so much that I can't continue to Thank your posts. 

Hugs to both of u...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

CB: I think the main thing we have always disagreed on is training methods, I only gave my two cents, since I understood what the OP was saying and felt it was a valid response.

I tend to take the other side of any kind of generally harsh and physical training method advocates ---- however, I have never had a large dog with undirected energy, and have always been able to communicate with positive training methods. That said, it would not matter to me how you or anyone else deals with dogs at a dog park, my comment was more about someone doing something to my dog, etc., that's all.

I have always appreciated all the good solid advice and opinions on PF, including those related to my little Sunny, with the exception of one pretty dicey suggestion and one with which I took exception. I try to jump in these days only when I think I have something to offer, and don't have as much time to spend on here much these days, but love to hear how the poodles are doing and look at the pictures.

I will always Thank someone whose post I agree with, including you CB.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Chagall's mom and Spooluvr,

Thank you!

Spooluvr,
I dont think that holding legs would work with Lou, I had held her legs before and she laughs at me as if we are dancing...LOL she enjoys it.
Chagall's mom,
She has a great sit with a collar/leash and I will definitely buy another link for a prong collar I haven't used since her last 2 week training (it doesnt fit anymore) she behaves like a princess on that collar... She never pulls and seems so calm and happy, it never hurts her, she knows better than to pull with that on... some people may dislike it... I was totally against those before, I thought it was so cruel, because I saw dogs coughing and pulling hard and I imagined them getting hurt, but Lou was different than what I had seen, as soon as the trainer put the prong collar on, her demeanor changed as if her mom was holding her neck with her mouth, telling her to obey and she doesnt seem to mind even took a nap with it on, that day. 
So tomorrow Im going to the petstore..

But to be honest, it makes me a bit sad to not let her jump up and down and to have to _make_ her contain her excitement and playful emotions, but I know its better to teach her good greeting manners since she is already this big at 9 months! (The guy on the picture is my husband he is 6'3'' )







[/url] big Lou and hubby 9 months by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] big Lou and hubby 9 months 01 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I took Countryboy's post as a lighthearted one and was surprised how upset people got over it.

I will give an owner three changes to correct their dog if they are extremely annoying. If they do nothing, I will step in. It irks me when people come in with their dogs and totally "check out" and not pay attention to what is going on. For instance, there was a domineering dog that kept pestering mine. The owner did NOTHING multiple times! I try to hang out in low crowded areas but that dog always seemed to find us. Sometimes I think people do not know how to read canine body language. Not only did that dog try to mount mine so many times, he tried to mount, and when he couldn't kept trailing after my dog trying to lick my dog's genitals, and then started to hike his leg to pee on my dog! I stepped in and stopped him. He did not mess with my dog again and totally avoided us. Of course the owner missed everything.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

Tokipoke: My dog was once a very silly puppy and took particular interest in sniffing other dog's butts while they peed. She was peed on more than once in her puppyhood forays at the dog park. Also, there was a roti one time that followed ME around trying to pee on my leg. I couldn't even tell who the owner was, no one seemed to be paying any attention to that dog. 

Anyways, on topic: When dog's jump on me I just turn sideways and let them slip off. They usually realize they aren't getting what they want that way. It's how I taught my own dog not to jump on me. I taught her not to jump on others by teaching and "off" command, which means all four on the floor in any context. 

Grabbing paws seems benign enough, I wouldn't mind someone doing that to my dog so long as they weren't being overly rough about it. I don't see why anyone would get this upset about it. I mean, if your dog is problematic to the point of biting anyone grabbing its paws, AND had a problem of jumping on people, that dog shouldn't be at the dog park.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Lou*:
> I endorse Kathy's advice that, "It’s usually unwise to attempt to train someone else's dog to stop jumping on people." So you as Lou's owner can take responsibility for teaching her not to jump.[/I]
> 
> I like the way this was put by Chagall's mom here. This is what we do as responsible pet owners... we train our dogs. Then there are the others that figure a dog should train itself


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I think, from what he's saying, everyone knows each other at the dog park and everyone is on board with his methods of grabbing their dog's paws if they jump on him?

It would be quite different if the situation was different, and people didn't know each other and didn't give permission for him to be doing that to other people's dogs.

This is a dog park. Some dogs will get so amped up, that they forget their manners. So they might jump. If a dog slips up and does this every once in a while, jumping up only once, I could say that people were justified in getting upset if someone treats their dog in a way that they don't agree with.

But if someone's dog is just out of control and rude, I would simply turn around to have the dog slide off and find out who's dog it is and seek out their owner, even if I have to go person to person. 

Or I might just leave. When you go to a dog park, certain things can be inevitable. Untrained dogs are no rarity anywhere, so why should dogs at a dog park be any better? This is why I don't wear nice clothes when I'm working with animals.

But why would you ever _have_ to grab another person's dog in this situation? There are other solutions that don't require you training someone else's dog.

Dogs that don't belong at dog parks pretty much make up the majority of most dog park populations. And the owners are usually much worse. I don't go to dog parks much anymore. :/


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

msminnamouse said:


> But if someone's dog is just out of control and rude, I would simply turn around to have the dog slide off and find out who's dog it is and seek out their owner, even if I have to go person to person.
> 
> /


:afraid: It's a good thing you don't go to the dog parks much .... this kind of behaviour could get a person in some scary situations. Kinda like telling a parent how to raise their kids at a pre-school play group :ahhhhh: A LOT of people that hang around dog parks hang around because they have hyper, unruly dogs and they are too lazy to "walk" them and don't have the first idea on how to train them (Notice I say a lot ... not all) I tend to stay with the seniors that do a short off-leash walk with their dogs first, then come in to the off-leash play area especially to talk to the "doggy parent" friends. And if a real bad *^# dog and owner show up and starts picking on people or dogs, we tend to leave as a group for a quiet amble up the off-leash path. Not much use trying to educate them unless they ask for advise.
And FYI, the reason I go to the dog parks when I have a chance is strictly for my dog. (I don't have enough time for the friends I already have, hahaha) I have a 2 year old Spoo and a 15 year old terrier. I believe it is important for Russell to be able to play with dogs as well as people. And the 15 year old is definitely past the point of enjoying the poodle's antics. And we both have our favorite people/dogs, and then there are the ones we steer clear of. Russell is very good at reading other dogs and picking his faves, has been from day 1.


----------



## Meo'smom (Jan 3, 2013)

don't have to watch the soaps this afternoon! just read this post! lol!

Erin you said " I DO push dogs off of me when they jump... I do NOT do anything that could be perceived by dog or human as threatening."

I'm not sure that is better as you are assuming that nobody (dog or human) might perceive this as threatening. When you assume, you never truly know...so maybe you shouldn't be doing that.
Also, these are our babies...for some of us, WAY more than others...let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

> It's a good thing you don't go to the dog parks much .... this kind of behaviour could get a person in some scary situations.


That's not a problem, I'll just sic one of my attack poodles on them! But seriously, I would politely let them know that their dog keeps jumping up on and me non-stop/is trying to start fights with my dog/etc. 

If someone's dog messes with one of my own or me, I think it's my responsibility to protect ourselves. Good thing I live in a relatively yuppyish place. I mean, almost right across the street is a holistic pet store, an organic grocery store, Starbucks, upscale salon, etc. 



> Erin you said " I DO push dogs off of me when they jump... I do NOT do anything that could be perceived by dog or human as threatening."


Don't you think she has the right to push the dog off of her though? Some dogs really grab on and won't just slide off if you turn aside or step back. 

This is one of the major reasons I'm not a fan of dog parks. Every one has their own opinions on dog park etiquette, or lack thereof. 

For instance, I have a no mounting rule. I've seen it start so many fights because it ROYALLY pisses off a lot of dogs because it's considered rude socialization unless it's initiated by the recipient by flirting or they're a pushover. Also because I have no idea what health conditions dogs may have. One of my own has a back problem. I'm sure another dog jumping on her would feel just fantastic. And we only were able to get a diagnosis with persisting that something was wrong and finally getting referred to a specialist and getting a MRI. So any dog could be walking around with a back or joint or whatever problem and their owners might not even know.

But most other people don't care, or seemingly think that the dogs should just work it out on their own, meantime, the dog who doesn't appreciate it and may be in possible pain is getting jumped on.


----------



## Meo'smom (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes, of course i think she can but I was just trying to make her understand that may it be pushing, holding onto paws, whatever, if she doesn't like people touching her dogs...she shouldn't either, even if she ASSUMES that people or dogs will see it as non-threatening.
The owner of the said "pushed dog" could get very angry also...i just think that what's good for the goose is good for the gander!


----------



## JagsMom (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, are you kidding me? Speaking as a new member of the Forum, I am appalled at the snarkiness going on in this thread. An opinion is just that. A _personal_ opinion. I don't believe that anyone here pretends to be the be-all-and-end-all expert extraordinaire. As readers we can _chose _to accept and agree with what has been said or not and just move on. Jeez.


----------



## Meo'smom (Jan 3, 2013)

hey jagsMom! I thought the same thing when i ran into the first thread that had lots of passion! You will find that sometimes it can get borderline personal but still, these people are passionate about their babies as are we, since we are on this forum! The majority of threads are very informative, funny, and very supportive. Passion goes both ways I guess, when they are sick, we all gather to try and help and when it comes to discipline...watch out!!!Mama bears are close by! Enjoy the forum and have a great day!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I can be a pit of a dog park rule cop when I go. I don't think people always appreciate it, but I need the dog park to be safe as it was intended to be when I am there. 

If I had the money to do it I would start up a private club park that was maintained by user donation or something, but I just have no idea where I would even begin.

Generally when I go to the dog park, I expect to get jumped on. I usually wear big old rubber boots, old jeans and a old jacket or wrap. I am guilty of playing with other peoples dogs probably as much as my own when I go, too.

When they jump up I just cross my arms and turn my back to them until they get the point. I can picture Gryphon staring back too, at CB's method. He kinda likes being held


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

The last spoo rescue I trained would actually hug you and just stand there looking at you. He could do it for minutes on end if you just stood there. Unless I hurt him by squeezing, I don't think he'd care. He might even enjoy the encouragement. 

If you have a dog that approaches other people, and especially if your touch makes physical contact with people, I think you can expect that your dog is going to be touched back. I would hope that people just don't get it into their heads to hurt them. But that's one of the chances you take at a dog park. 

Or really anywhere. You should see how often service dogs with bold "DO NOT PET" patches get pet!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

You know, I think it would be wonderful to live in a place where everybody kinda knows everybody, and you have the regulars at the dog park... That just sounds so wonderful... CB, I get this mental picture of these darling little pups all chunky and stuff coming over to you for attention... Super cute picture in my mind  I think you must live in a wonderful place, and I am jealous in a way. Here, we are such a mobil town, and people come and go so quickly. When I grow up (lol, 33 years old and still love my cartoons ha ha), I hope that I find that small town where everybody knows your name. You know, like the song off Cheers, that is my dream place to retire.  Remington tells me I need to retire like this year so I can stay home and watch tv with him all day. HA I wish.


----------

